# Last season rabbit hound pics



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

Let’s see some of those adventures last season with your hounds.














Here is one of many


----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice lookin brace!!


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

GBsProv said:


> View attachment 768020


Nice looking hounds, what type of tracking collars do you use. Looking to purchase a couple.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

GBsProv said:


> View attachment 768019


That guy up front is damn good looking hound !


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

2 old men and 2 old dogs


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## GBsProv (Jan 29, 2014)

Garmin alpha and tt15 Coller’s


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

GBsProv said:


> Garmin alpha and tt15 Coller’s


Thanks for the info.


----------

